# 150 watt type vw transformer



## Bpifer15 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was recently given an old Lionel set from my mom. I plugged in the transformer (150 watt type vw) and the power light comes on. Also hear humming that increases when I turn the dial to increase the volts. I tested the terminals and get nothing. Is there any way of knowing for sure if this works.

Thank you


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The manual is here at the Olsen site

It may be a circuit breaker problem or the carbon roller are worn out.

If you check a-u or d-u connections. The throttles need to be on.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The humming should NOT increase when you move the handles unless there is a load connected to the terminals. I assume there is nothing connected to the terminals.

Does the humming increase when you move all four of the controllers, or just one of them. If the humming really does increase, it may be that there is some internal short inside the transformer.

Tell us in detail how you checked the output voltage.

You can take out the 4 screws on the top of the transformer and remove the top cover to check for problems. Unplug it first. These transformers are pretty rugged, so if it does have something wrong with it, it should be easily fixed. While you have the cover off, you can check the rollers.


----------



## Bpifer15 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. No nothing is attached to the terminals yet. I tried to attached images of the tranformer but cant get it to work. I tested the power just as it enter the unit and it shows power. I should mention I am only using a simply tester that turns on a mini light bulb when connect to + and -. I have a meter but dont know exactly what I am doing with it LOL. I also tested the A-U as suggested above and get nothing. I can break out the meter if you know what and where I should be checking. Thanks guys!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I assume you have a digital multi meter (DMM). Set it on a AC volts scale above 25 volts. Turn the meter on and touch the two leads together. The meter should read near zero. Then, with the transformer plugged in, and one of the controls set to about mid scale, check the voltage out of the terminals for that control. I think the left hand control handle should go to terminals A and U. If you have nothing coming out of any of terminals A, B, C, or D v. terminal U, then you have something that needs to be fixed inside the transformer.

With all 4 controls set at about half scale, perform a continuity test. Set the meter on the lowest ohm scale. Touch the meter leads together and check that the meter reads near zero. Unplug the transformer, and check for continuity between each of A, B, C, D and U. Also check for continuity between all of the U terminals.

If you do not show any continuity, unplug it and take out the 4 screws that hold the top cover on. You may have to remove the two light bulbs to get the cover off. Check for broken wires or broken terminals.

Report back what you find.


----------



## Bpifer15 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/6/6/6/2/dsc09991.jpg
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/6/6/6/2/dsc09983.jpg
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/6/6/6/2/dsc09990.jpg

Here are images...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

From my vantage point, it looks like you need new rollers, but maybe a closeup of where the rollers contact the windings would help. The inside looks clean enough, certainly should be able to get this working.

Look in the back where the terminals connect, see if all the terminals are actually connected to wires (bottom row) and to the common bar (top row). If they've pulled loose, you can buy replacements that are easy to install, and they're less than a buck each, I think either fifty or seventy-five cents last time I got some.


----------



## Bpifer15 (Dec 1, 2011)

Here you go... Doesn’t appear like the wires are pulled away from the terminals in the back


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That one roller looks pretty small, I think you need to consider replacing that. Of course, first you need to find out why no voltage comes out.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The only thing that is common to all four outputs is the circuit breaker. Check continuity between the winding and the A, B, C, D and U outputs. Just touch one of the meter leads to the winding where the rollers contact it and touch the other meter lead to the five terminals. The circuit breaker is in series with the U terminals. Terminals A & D have whistle controllers in series with them. They can cause problems, but usually both wouldn't be bad at the same time.


----------

